# can i remove the acpi driver ?



## roodap

after I uninstall it it comes back again. how do I stop it from coming back.
can the windows work without the acpi compliant control method ?
some advice is needed.
I find it kills my battery or the charging circuit inside the laptop misbehaves
in reporting battery status and yellow light blinking. upon uninstalling acpi control driver restarting battery works fine only until next cold restart
or I want a bat file to remove the acpi driver every time I shut down the computer my laptop for the night.
can anybody help ?


----------



## Wrench97

Did you have the same issue with Win 7, 8, 8.1, or XP the ACPI.sys driver has not changed since 2006?

It sounds like there may be something else going on just masked by the acpi system.

What brand/model is the laptop?


----------



## roodap

my laptop is Toshiba satellite C855D-S5232. originally it had windows 7 home premium. later I installed windows 8 and windows 8.1 in two other partitions. it was going fine with a Gentoo Linux also in another partition.
the acpi sys is of 2013 for acpi control ethod driver. after uninstall all of the control method driver in the three windows only now my new battery works correctly. that was one of Toshiba instructions to mae th yellow blinking power lamp to work properly. the set has no problem running without a battery.
original battery died completely last week . the replacement batteries I trie are all behaving same way. I am rally stuck here replacement of a battery simple problem gives all sorts of trouble.
as far as laptop is concerned there is no other problem. it is only just about 3 years old of which I did not use it for 6 months as I was out of country.
the new laptop has worked only 2years 6 months.
if you want me to check anything more I can do that . including measuring voltages inside the laptop. I need pointers to look for what.

currently I have windows 10 pro running from upgrade of widows 8.1 pro.
also I got an upgrade to windows 7 home to windows 10 home.
I know the bios should be wondering how to manage all these .
mostly I use widows 10 pro and Gentoo linux


----------



## Wrench97

I'm running Win 10 Pro and the original Win 7 home on a P755 S5274, it's using the Microsoft provided acpi.sys from 2006.

I don't see anything listed about the ACPI driver on the Toshiba site do you have a link so I can make sure we're on the same page so to speak?


----------



## roodap

Resolving battery and power issues - TOSHIBA FORUMS
after seeing this article only I could make my new battery work . that is why the question arised.


----------



## roodap

Code:


Remove the Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery
 
Remove the Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery and allow Windows to scan your computer for hardware and reinstall the drivers needed to manage your battery's power. The notebook should then indicate that the battery is charging.
 
[LIST=1]
[*]In Windows 10 or Windows 8, hold the Windows key and press the 'x' key to open a menu in the lower-left, then select Device Manager. In Windows 7 or Windows Vista, click Start and type device in the search field, then select Device Manager.
[*]Expand the Batteries category.
[*]Under the Batteries category, right-click the Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery listing, and select Uninstall . 
WARNING: Do not remove the Microsoft AC Adapter driver or any other ACPI compliant driver.
[*]On the Device Manager taskbar, click Scan for hardware changes.
Alternately, select Action > Scan for hardware changes.
[/LIST]Check the AC power

this is quote from the above shown Toshiba link
seems I need to do this every morning to make my newly replaced 3rd battery work.
I did not see this article before returning the battery to the seller.
as the power lamp started blinking I decided it is battery problem nd tried to get new batteries.
seems windows 10 acpi controlethod drver has some critical setting.
can edit the bat file of this driver ?
by the way there is an updated driver of 2013 for this control
anyways this updated driver also gives me same problem


----------



## Wrench97

That's different from the ACPI.sys driver I was referring to above.

Have you tried using "Disable" instead of uninstall?

The only way I know to stop it from reinstalling on boot is to set all drivers not to update automatically > Stop automatic driver updates on Windows 10 | Windows 10 content from SuperSite for Windows


----------



## roodap

now i tried disabling the acpi controi method battery. the sys tray icon of battery disappears and won't know what is happening to battery. of course mains lamp comes up yellow showing it is charging. I will try cold start to morrow without the acpi control method enabled.
is it not necessary to disable in all three windows in the laptop.
Toshiba laptop bios must have some say in charging the battery . I hope.
tomorrow I will come back and report what happens


----------



## roodap

Nope it does not help. the yellow light started blinking soon as I switched on the mains adapter. I had disabled all three acpi control method battery in the three windows installations. now I think I have to start ll over again.

then while disabled I tried uninstall the driver it now asks if I want to delete the software for the device . if I delete it will I have to reinstall windows or just scan for hardware and it will pickup the device ?
I do not know the implications of deleting the device :sad:

I have now removed the battery and runs only with the adapter.

really I don't know how to solve the problem. the battery and the laptop are looking ok independently .


----------



## Wrench97

You can delete it and not have to reinstall Windows.

Does it happen in the linux install also?


----------



## spunk.funk

Sounds like the Power Adapter is Generic power adapter and not a Toshiba brand. So, it won't recharge your battery.


----------



## roodap

I use the original Toshiba satellite C855D adapter given when I bought the set from COSCO in cal. USA in 2012 September.
the Linux install is there since from beginning from 2013. windows 7 home was the widows came with the laptop.
there had been no problem at all with the laptop till last month end.
suddenly one morning the yellow lamp blinking started while the laptop was working and booted to windows 10. then battery was supporting the system and it would not start with battery. even through the yellow lamp blinking it was working the windows programs fine. that original battery is dead and it still shows 87 % charge but not charging or discharging.
the laptop works without any battery fine. I got new battery and replaced then all above problems are happening.
I have tried 3 batteries without any improvement of the problems.
currently laptop can wrk without battery
if fater uninstalling acpi driver control method and resetting power button without battry and adapter it starts charging battery as usual and works fine until shutdown. restarts work fine. only cold startup yellow light blinks.
then I have to do the exercise of driver uninstall and all that every day :sad::sad:


----------



## roodap

after doing several trials I find that if I switch on with 100% charged battery and plugin only then the mains lamp blinking yellow not giving any code but just fast continuous blinking . [I have seen such behaviour in my old tecra laptop before it died with bios fail. if the mother board or docking not inserted properly same type of blinking observed. ]
now I have to switch on with fully charged battery without adapter plugged in and drain the battery to less than 70% then plugin the battery gets charged as normal.
now everyday [now 4 days] I manage like that plugin only after battery runs down to some 70%. 
is there any configuration of battery level sensing and conflict with charging ?


----------



## spunk.funk

Try updating the Bios: Satellite C855D-S5232 Support | Toshiba http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=3386622


----------



## roodap

it is already version 6.20 the latest. can I reinstall it anyway without making my laptop a junk ?


----------



## spunk.funk

Reinstalling the same Bios won't hurt but it certainly won't help either.


----------



## roodap

i tried downloadng and install bios software and after extracting starting install it said same file version and stopped futher installing and got out.


----------



## spunk.funk

Because the same version is already installed. Are there any power settings in the Bios that can be changed?


----------

